# Gold flake over white base?



## 93TC_64IMP (Nov 24, 2005)

I want a section of my car to be a white with a gold pearl in it, and then have gold flake over it, I just wanna double check that I would add the gold pearl to the white base, spray the white base, then add the gold flake to the clear, spray a couple layers of the mix, then spray a couple layers of clear over that right?


----------



## SwitchBladeCustoms (Aug 8, 2005)

That section of the car is gonna look like it's dirty in low light conditions. :thumbsdown: I'm in the middle of trying to decide on abalone or crstal clear flake over the white I'm using on the roof of my car. I'll be buying a pount though, I want the flake to take over everything!


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

It'll look like someone pissed on the white.


----------



## 93TC_64IMP (Nov 24, 2005)

hmm..., cause I wanted to do from the upper body line down, white with gold pearl and gold flake, and from there up candy Aztec gold over a heavy gold flake base... what combination would I get a better result with for the lower part? (the white I was thinking is that kind of off white pearl colour that's on the Audi A4's)


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

yeah, try some white flake, a few companies make it. shoot a test panel out.


----------



## 93TC_64IMP (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Jan 17 2006, 12:31 PM~4640805
> *yeah, try some white flake, a few companies make it. shoot a test panel out.
> *


my idea with the gold flake was to kind of keep the gold tones and colors throughout the body


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

unfortunately things dont work quite like that. youll see a lot of gaps if you shoot it over white, wont blend with anything


----------



## 93TC_64IMP (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Jan 17 2006, 03:29 PM~4642311
> *unfortunately things dont work quite like that. youll see a lot of gaps if you shoot it over white, wont blend with anything
> *


Im not looking for a solid gold look from the gold flake, I'm looking more for like a dusting over the white, so that it looks like white paint with gold flake in it


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

its gunna look like.... a urinal at a trucker stop on the florida turnpike right after big billy boondocks took a crap in it... :biggrin:


(notice... crap ina urinal)....lol


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 18 2006, 12:20 PM~4649405
> *its gunna look like.... a urinal at a trucker stop on the florida turnpike right after big billy boondocks took a crap in it... :biggrin:
> (notice... crap ina urinal)....lol
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao::roflmao: :roflmao::roflmao: :roflmao::roflmao: :roflmao:
The sad part is he is right! lol


----------



## 93TC_64IMP (Nov 24, 2005)

alright... maybe I'll just do white with HOK white or silver flakes or something


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

try some ice pearls or ultra mini flake

i used the flameboiance stuff form ppg its almost a flake and almost a pearl

my car

[attachmentid=428911]


----------



## 93TC_64IMP (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life_@Jan 18 2006, 07:48 PM~4653650
> *try some ice pearls or ultra mini flake
> 
> i used the flameboiance stuff form ppg its almost a flake and almost a pearl
> ...


I think that might actually be what I'm kinda looking for, is that silver on a silver base?


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

the base is opal frost with a twist i put some gold and blue pearls and the flake is the blue flameboiance sutff it' work's grate in clear


----------



## 93TC_64IMP (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life_@Jan 19 2006, 05:44 PM~4660868
> *the base is opal frost with a twist i put some gold and blue pearls and the flake is  the blue flameboiance sutff it' work's grate in clear
> *


that flamboyance stuff comes out looking like little round bright colored spots right? I think I seen blue on a black Caddy from out here


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

uh sorta, it looks more like ultra mini flake


----------



## 93TC_64IMP (Nov 24, 2005)

hmm probably not the same stuff that I saw on this caddy out here then, I think what I'll end up doing is just buying small amounts of each type of flake and a small amount of each base, and just do some test panels and figure out what I'm happy with that way


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

> 93TC_64IMP Posted Today, 07:39 PM
> hmm probably not the same stuff that I saw on this caddy out here then, I think what I'll end up doing is just buying small amounts of each type of flake and a small amount of each base, and just do some test panels and figure out what I'm happy with that way
> 
> 
> that would be a good thing. is you car the fatory color


----------



## 93TC_64IMP (Nov 24, 2005)

> > 93TC_64IMP Posted Today, 07:39 PM
> > hmm probably not the same stuff that I saw on this caddy out here then, I think what I'll end up doing is just buying small amounts of each type of flake and a small amount of each base, and just do some test panels and figure out what I'm happy with that way
> > that would be a good thing. is you car the fatory color
> 
> ...


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

I agree with using ice pearls or an ice pearl like product.

I'm just not a fan of "flake specks" and white and black or the 2 worst colors for flake specks.


----------

